# new stable kernel 2.6.16-r3

## Autie

i get some weird output when installing this new kernel:

```
  INSTALL sound/pci/snd-via82xx.ko

if [ -r System.map -a -x /sbin/depmod ]; then /sbin/depmod -ae -F System.map  2.6.16-gentoo-r3; fi

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r3/x11-drm/via.ko needs unknown symbol pci_pretty_name

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r3/x11-drm/via.ko needs unknown symbol malloc_sizes

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r3/x11-drm/drm.ko needs unknown symbol malloc_sizes

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r3/x11-drm/drm.ko needs unknown symbol __kmalloc

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r3/video/nvidia.ko needs unknown symbol malloc_sizes

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r3/video/nvidia.ko needs unknown symbol __kmalloc

sh /usr/src/linux-2.6.16-gentoo-r3/arch/i386/boot/install.sh 2.6.16-gentoo-r3 arch/i386/boot/bzImage System.map "/boot"

In order to use the new kernel image you have just installed, you

will need to reboot the machine.  First, however, you will need to

either make a bootable floppy diskette, re-run LILO, or have GRUB

installed.
```

so, i can use this kernel, but my system has slow down alot...

Anyone else same thing?

Or even btter, a sollution?

----------

## nrl

Didn't pay attention to the output when I upgraded my kernel but I have noticed that the system appears to be running slower.  :Sad: 

Edit: I don't have an nvidia card though.

----------

## -fenice-

Are you using official NVidia drivers? In order to get them working properly with this new kernel, I had to unmask them : before, I had some error messages (Sorry, can't remember if they were the same as you), and those disappeared after nvidia-kernel upgrade...

----------

## Autie

```
* media-video/nvidia-kernel 

     Available versions:  1.0.6111-r3 1.0.6629-r5 1.0.7167-r1 1.0.7174-r2 1.0.7667 1.0.7676-r1 1.0.8174-r1 1.0.8178-r3 1.0.8756

     Installed:           1.0.8756

```

So, yes, i even re-emerge them after every kernel compile (module-rebuild populate ; module-rebuild rebuild)

----------

## eronde

kernel 2.6.16-r3 and iptables doesn't here.

I'm geting an  unkown error when iptables starts.

----------

## rev138

I just upgraded from 2.6.14-r5 by running 'make oldconfig' and choosing all the default options. Now I get this when I try to start shorewall:

```
 * Restarting firewall ...

FATAL: Module ip_tables not found.

iptables v1.3.4: can't initialize iptables table `filter': iptables who? (do you need to insmod?)

Perhaps iptables or your kernel needs to be upgraded.

   ERROR: Command "/sbin/iptables -P INPUT DROP" Failed

FATAL: Module ip_tables not found.

iptables v1.3.4: can't initialize iptables table `filter': iptables who? (do you need to insmod?)

Perhaps iptables or your kernel needs to be upgraded.

FATAL: Module ip_tables not found.

iptables v1.3.4: can't initialize iptables table `filter': iptables who? (do you need to insmod?)

Perhaps iptables or your kernel needs to be upgraded.

FATAL: Module ip_tables not found.

iptables v1.3.4: can't initialize iptables table `filter': iptables who? (do you need to insmod?)

Perhaps iptables or your kernel needs to be upgraded.

FATAL: Module ip_tables not found.

iptables v1.3.4: can't initialize iptables table `filter': iptables who? (do you need to insmod?)

Perhaps iptables or your kernel needs to be upgraded.

FATAL: Module ip_tables not found.

iptables v1.3.4: can't initialize iptables table `filter': iptables who? (do you need to insmod?)

Perhaps iptables or your kernel needs to be upgraded.

FATAL: Module ip_tables not found.

iptables v1.3.4: can't initialize iptables table `filter': iptables who? (do you need to insmod?)

Perhaps iptables or your kernel needs to be upgraded.

FATAL: Module ip_tables not found.

iptables v1.3.4: can't initialize iptables table `filter': iptables who? (do you need to insmod?)

Perhaps iptables or your kernel needs to be upgraded.

FATAL: Module ip_tables not found.

iptables v1.3.4: can't initialize iptables table `filter': iptables who? (do you need to insmod?)

Perhaps iptables or your kernel needs to be upgraded.

FATAL: Module ip_tables not found.

iptables v1.3.4: can't initialize iptables table `filter': iptables who? (do you need to insmod?)

Perhaps iptables or your kernel needs to be upgraded.

FATAL: Module ip_tables not found.

iptables v1.3.4: can't initialize iptables table `filter': iptables who? (do you need to insmod?)

Perhaps iptables or your kernel needs to be upgraded.

/etc/init.d/shorewall: line 26: 19103 Terminated              /sbin/shorewall restart >/dev/null                                                          [ !! ]
```

I tried re-emerging iptables, but that didn't help. 

Ideas?

----------

## at240

Switching to 2.6.16-r3 has screwed my shorewall too. I've not yet located the solution... does anyone know the basic kernel requirements?

----------

## rev138

Emerging iptables 1.3.5 didn't help.

----------

## toralf

The netfilter modules can now be found at different places than before. You have to go manually thru your config, a 

```

tfoerste@n22 ~ $ grep -e "FILTER" -e "^CONFIG_IP" /usr/src/linux/.config | grep -v '^#'

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

CONFIG_IP_FIB_HASH=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XTABLES=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_LIMIT=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STATE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_FTP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_IRC=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MULTIPORT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_LOG=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_NEEDED=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MASQUERADE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_IRC=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_FTP=m

```

with your old config should help, whereas a "make oldconfig" definitly didn't works for this new config schema.Last edited by toralf on Mon Apr 24, 2006 5:32 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## kastorff

Check your kernel config and make sure the iptables options are checked. Mine weren't, even though I used a my kernel config from 2.6.15-r1. Looks like some of the iptables options were moved around, and that caused the options to "unset". I hadn't had that happen in a while, so I didn't look...should have. Once I had iptables configured, and recompiled 2.6.16-r3, Firestarter was happy...

Edit: Ooops...not fast enough...toraf got his post up first.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## rev138

I'm probably just blind, but I can't find wherever it is they've moved it to. Where's the iptables stuff hiding?

----------

## toralf

```
 CONFIG_NETFILTER_XTABLES:                                                                                                   │

  │                                                                                                                             │

  │ This is required if you intend to use any of ip_tables,                                                                     │

  │ ip6_tables or arp_tables.                                                                                                   │

  │                                                                                                                             │

  │ Symbol: NETFILTER_XTABLES [=m]                                                                                              │

  │ Prompt: Netfilter Xtables support (required for ip_tables)                                                                  │

  │   Defined at net/netfilter/Kconfig:105                                                                                      │

  │   Depends on: NET && NETFILTER                                                                                              │

  │   Location:                                                                                                                 │

  │     -> Networking                                                                                                           │

  │       -> Networking support (NET [=y])                                                                                      │

  │         -> Networking options                                                                                               │

  │           -> Network packet filtering (replaces ipchains) (NETFILTER [=y])                                                  │

  │             -> Core Netfilter Configuration                                                                                 │

  
```

and _then_ you'll find 

```
 CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES:                                                                                                      │

  │                                                                                                                             │

  │ iptables is a general, extensible packet identification framework.                                                          │

  │ The packet filtering and full NAT (masquerading, port forwarding,                                                           │

  │ etc) subsystems now use this: say `Y' or `M' here if you want to use                                                        │

  │ either of those.                                                                                                            │

  │                                                                                                                             │

  │ To compile it as a module, choose M here.  If unsure, say N.                                                                │

  │                                                                                                                             │

  │ Symbol: IP_NF_IPTABLES [=m]                                                                                                 │

  │ Prompt: IP tables support (required for filtering/masq/NAT)                                                                 │

  │   Defined at net/ipv4/netfilter/Kconfig:183                                                                                 │

  │   Depends on: NET && INET && NETFILTER && NETFILTER_XTABLES                                                                 │

  │   Location:                                                                                                                 │

  │     -> Networking                                                                                                           │

  │       -> Networking support (NET [=y])                                                                                      │

  │         -> Networking options                                                                                               │

  │           -> Network packet filtering (replaces ipchains) (NETFILTER [=y])                                                  │

  │             -> IP: Netfilter Configuration                                                                                  │

  
```

----------

## BitJam

I was able to upgrade from 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 to 2.6.16-gentoo-r3 using "make oldconfig" but I didn't accept all the default values.  What I first did was a "make menuconfig" for the new kernel.  I saved the config before changing anything.  I then sorted copies of the old and new config files and diff'ed them.

I noticed that most of the iptables stuff was missing in the new config.  So then I copied the old .config file to /usr/src/linux and ran "make oldconfig".  Whenever it asked me a question about including anything related to netfilter or iptables I always said yes.  I wouldn't be surprised if this added some unneeded bloat to my kernel but it working fine the first time I tried it and my firewall started without any errors or warnings.

----------

## rev138

That did the trick for me as well. Thanks.

----------

## Autie

ok, all good for you guys, but still... system works very slow with that kernel...

And as you see, i'm not alone.

----------

## rev138

I haven't noticed any slowdown, but I'm not using an nvidia card or DRM.

-S

----------

## at240

Thank you toralf and everyone else---no slowdown here, either.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## BitJam

No slowdown here.  I have an Nvidia GeForce2 Go card.

I'm not saying you don't have a slowdown.  But finding out who has it and who doesn't is a good first step in tracking down the cause.

----------

## praka123

Any options available during compilation to make initrd image...

----------

